# Fawking Abdominal Muscle Cramps...wat do?



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2013)

<Insert Menstrual Cycle Joke Here>

So anytime I train abs, I get epic muscular cramps. I'm talking imagine a Charlie Horse in your abs and you've got the idea. All I can do is stop the exercise, stand up and try to stretch it out but bloody hell these bitches hurt!

Any ideas as per why these might be happening and what to do to prevent them?

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## losieloos (Jun 14, 2013)

Gay-ter-ade should help.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Gay-ter-ade should help.



I see what you did there...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've had that happen once and it hurt like hell dude.  I'd try doing some ab stretches before hand brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 15, 2013)

yup I get this often it hurts like hell..feels like your insides are tied in a knot.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 15, 2013)

Lay off the dog food pre-workout


----------



## Azog (Jun 15, 2013)

This happens to me the night and day following my leg workout. Fucking quads get all mutinous and try to take me down. 5-10g of taurine pre and post workout really help (also helps prevent back pumps from 100mg of tbol I am using). Sometimes I still cramp despite the taurine. At this point, I punch the shit out of my quads like they owe me lunch money. Seems to help haha.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 15, 2013)

Had those last week. I couldnt even move. I just gotta hydrate more. the tren makes me sweat like if i where fucking a brazilian bitch raw in a sauna. Try stretching before too. Add a banana and more sodium to your pre work out meal. It helps. And rest enough between sets. Drink a lot of water during workout.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop training abs. Unless you're having lower back pain or is a problem with your lifts (if you're a powerlifter) then its a complete waste of time.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 15, 2013)

i have had that once during sex, fd had to rub it out


----------



## Azog (Jun 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop training abs. Unless you're having lower back pain or is a problem with your lifts (if you're a powerlifter) then its a complete waste of time.



Strong answer here fellas. Not to sound like a complete ****/prick, but I have a well developed/conditioned/thick/deep/gorgeous set of abs...not one ab exercise has been fucked about with since fall 2009. /end of not so stealth brag.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 15, 2013)

I like it. Subtle.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop training abs. Unless you're having lower back pain or is a problem with your lifts (if you're a powerlifter) then its a complete waste of time.



Am def going to back off to 1x per week and see if that helps. May try for a while to see if they will thrive on neglect.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> i have had that once during sex, fd had to rub it out



F#ck if I haven't had this happen too!! My Bird thought I was busting the most intense nut of my life when in fact I was arching my back and pressing out my abs to try and defeat a fawking knot in me gut!!


----------



## R1rider (Jun 15, 2013)

I get them once or twice a week. I usually do abs after my lifting is done and before my post wo cardio. I usually do 2 sets of roman chair situps and if i try a third set bam i cramp my abs up. The one thing that helps is walking on a treadmill at low speed, seems to relax my abs after working them out.

I just fight through the pain and do the abs. I powerlift so i dont hit my abs as often

and i also get bad abdominal cramps during sex, especially if she is on top and im doing the work....


----------



## Jada (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow its funny u say that cuz I just started doing shrugs abs workout and that shit happen to me twice! My boy told me to stretch back so my abs can relax , so far it worked.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop training abs. Unless you're having lower back pain or is a problem with your lifts (if you're a powerlifter) then its a complete waste of time.



I never trained abs and when I went heavy on squats I was always getting all bent over.  I started doing some core training and fixed that problem.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> <Insert Menstrual Cycle Joke Here>
> 
> So anytime I train abs, I get epic muscular cramps. I'm talking imagine a Charlie Horse in your abs and you've got the idea. All I can do is stop the exercise, stand up and try to stretch it out but bloody hell these bitches hurt!
> 
> ...



I just stop at that point as it don't go away and what I do to help relieve the pain is raise my hands in the air as it stretches the abs.

I'm talking about it happening during sets not later in the day!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I just stop at that point as it don't go away and what I do to help relieve the pain is raise my hands in the air as it stretches the abs.
> 
> I'm talking about it happening during sets not later in the day!



Same thing here. Mid-set, bam! Abdominal Charlie Horse. Fawkers hurt...


----------

